# SnowFace! Copley, I love you. . . Lush Snowface Added



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a cutie. Thanks for sharing this definately put a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of your gorgeous boy


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a handsome boy! He sure loves his snow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copley*

Copley sure has a beautiful SNOWFACE!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your beautiful boy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a face!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

There is nothing like a snow faced Golden! Love your Copley!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful dog. Wow he is handsome..


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

*SnowFace! Copley, I love you. . .*

Copley is so very handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

great pic!! But it looks like you were disturbing his snow time by making him pose for a pic


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

*SnowFace! Copley, I love you. . .*

Oh my goodness. He is amazing! Handsome and hilarious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Snowface Lush


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I could look at pictures of your Goldens all day long...they're all so photogenic


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what awesome photos!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what awesome photos!


^^^^^^^....and what awesome dogs!

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picture of Lush, she and Copley are just stunning, beautiful shots.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I see why you love that face...so handsome!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

great pics of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldens make me laugh with that pounce factor- they look like huge kitties when they pounce in the snow, and then they come up with a face full. Silliest of critters. . .


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

You have some truly gorgeous dogs. I mean Copley has a handsome face, but Lush just catches my breath everytime I see her. Stunning.


----------

